# Looking for Breeder in Upstate New York



## Vlietracer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello,

Im in the market for a golden puppy and not sure where to start, Im friends with golden on facebook and seen to stay away from pine ridge.

Only place i was suggested was NewYorkGoldenRetrieverBreaders.com

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Here is a good Breeder, Kathy Hearn 5848 Lanson Rd., Ontario, NY. (585) 729-7200 I believe she has just had two litters. She is a very good responsible and caring breeder. Good Luck! She is on Facebook Gotta Be Goldens.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Depends on what kind of Golden you are looking for. If you are looking for a working dog I would contact them... 

Adirondac Golden Retrievers


----------



## Lockabella (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I would personally stay away from that particular website (www.newyorkgoldenretrieverbreeders.com). Their code of ethics states that their breeders do appropriate health clearance yet there is no way to verify this from their website. Their entire website just does not sit well with me. I dislike how you can purchase a puppy immediately and makes me feel that they really do not care where their pups end up. I would check out the GRCA and look at their puppy referral page. Any breeder that you consider should do at minimum heart, hips, elbows and yearly CERF. They should be doing something with their dogs (conformation, agility, obedience..) to show their commitment and that their dogs are worth breeding (all dogs being breed should be done so with the intention of improving the breed). 

There are great sticky posts at the top of this section that can further explain what you should look for in a potential breeder. I'm sure more experienced members will chime in, but I hope this points you in the right direction.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know them personally just somebody who owns a dog from that kennel. Found them way back when I was looking for a Golden pup :wave:


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Vlietracer64 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im in the market for a golden puppy and not sure where to start, Im friends with golden on facebook and seen to stay away from pine ridge.
> 
> ...


How far are you willing to drive?

Amberglo Goldens, where companion and champion golden retrievers have always been equally important is in Middletown, about 2 hours south on the Thruway, then west on I-84


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Contact the local clubs for a puppy referral. They will know which breeders have litters and have puppies available. 

http://www.grcwny.org/index.asp?ID=13

http://www.grccny.org/index.asp?ID=26

http://hvgrc.org/main2/index.php/puppy-referral

http://nenygrclub.info/index.asp?ID=7

http://www.autumnvalley.org/puppy referral.htm



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vlietracer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

Willing to drive where ever I have to in order to get a healthy puppy from a good breader, looking for a good family dog, not a working dog. We don't have kids yet but will in future.


----------



## Vlietracer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for all the great info


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome ! I'm from New York too.
The Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club is a good source. They helped me find two reputable breeders from which I selected my puppies from. They have
a puppy referral representative that will give you a list of breeders that
have litters at this time or will be expecting litters.


----------

